# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Doc. Sust's "Ryan Kennelly Raw Bench Program" article

## Seanzilla HCPL

Here's the more detailed versions of that training program (scanned in tear sheets from the magazines.)

225lbs - 315lbs Bench Program

http://www.hardcorepowerlifting.com/...?page=king.htm

315lbs - 405lbs Bench Program

http://www.hardcorepowerlifting.com/...page=blast.htm

405lbs and Beyond (with additional notes on 225-405lbs)

http://www.hardcorepowerlifting.com/...p?page=bt1.htm

And (covering some shirt bench work too if that's your interest)

http://www.hardcorepowerlifting.com/...p?page=ccb.htm

Stay Strong,
Sean Katterle
Watch the complete Bench Monster movie online, in streaming video, at www.hardcorepowerlifting.com

----------


## Doc.Sust

just remember that these programs were programs kenelly used. his training is always changing . but still great post with great info. thanks for posting and please continue to. we all appreciate it. keep them coming and keep linking us to the web site. great interview.

----------


## Misery13

thank you for the post...

----------


## Seanzilla HCPL

You're welcome.

Yeah, the Kennelly training program that's on Elite FTS was from Powerlifting USA magazine I believed that was publised prior to the interview series that I did with him for his sponsor's magazine BodyTalk (which are the magazine tear sheets I've got published on my website.)

We had more page space in BodyTalk (since BOSS published it) so we were able to get more in depth, that's all.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> You're welcome.
> 
> Yeah, the Kennelly training program that's on Elite FTS was from Powerlifting USA magazine I believed that was publised prior to the interview series that I did with him for his sponsor's magazine BodyTalk (which are the magazine tear sheets I've got published on my website.)
> 
> We had more page space in BodyTalk (since BOSS published it) so we were able to get more in depth, that's all.


any chance you have a link to the elite fts article for a comparison?

----------


## Seanzilla HCPL

> any chance you have a link to the elite fts article for a comparison?


In one of my powerlifting scrapbooks I've got the original printed version of Kennelly's basic raw bench program (the one that was later reposted on EliteFTS.) The Elite FTS re-published version doesn't go into the same detail as the ones of our website do (which were re-printed from BodyTalk Magazine.) The ones from the links I posted up go into detail on lots of assistance work, descriptions of how to perform each lift properly, ect.

www.hardcorepowerlifting.com

----------


## Doc.Sust

thank you sir

----------

